# ACE Head Cam



## AceTreeMaster (Mar 4, 2011)

G'Day Arb friends,


New Video just loaded up of Helmet cam tree work.:chainsawguy:

YouTube - ‪Cutting Down Trees with Head Cam and Husqvarna Chainsaw‬&rlm;

Cheers

ACE


----------



## RacerX (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice video and nice work. 

Just curious as to why you would use those nice expensive saws at that height without a lanyard?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2011)

How tall was the tree and how high does that lift go? 

Great work like always! but you didn't need me to tell you that!!

Cheers!!


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

*Ace Crane Hook Cam*

G'day

New video just uploaded, crane hook cam, make sure you watch to the end.:wink2:

Tree Crane work removal Ace Hook Cam - YouTube

Cheers
ACE


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice one, I'd like to see how you mounted that cam.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice camera work! I noticed you were using a tape measure, did you ever try using a spencer logging tape? It clips to your belt so you don't have to worry about dropping it and it has a thumbnail on the end so it won't slip off:bang: when you are trying to measure.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 7, 2011)

*More Hook Cam video's*


Last video for the year!

acetreemaster's Channel - YouTube



ACE


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 7, 2011)

AceTreeMaster said:


> Last video for the year!
> 
> acetreemaster's Channel - YouTube
> 
> ...



That was nice... I mean you guys are no muphy4trees type operation or anything, but it seems like you get along.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 7, 2011)

That camera mount is the real cats pajamas there , I mean what a cool video .... You should leave a camera on the wood as it takes a ride into the chipper that would be sweet ...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

Ace, I think if you could include a few drop bears in the vids. Make it more interesting. :msp_thumbup: Just saying. 

Also, the Ace video with the rock n roll in the background is #1. I haven't watched a better "billy takin' 'er down today" video yet. 

Think I'll watch it now. 

"Tree Removal" and Tree Climbing techniques with chainsaws - YouTube


----------



## deevo (Dec 7, 2011)

Great work Ace, that lift you have is awesome!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2011)

nice work


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2011)

WAIT! Is that Ace? Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 8, 2011)

"WAIT!" :waaaht:




"Is that Dan? 

Yep, it's Dan alright. ####!!! Honey, git me that dadgum spray-'em-up-can of RAID, and um... git me a Natra Light too."


----------



## Reg (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent tree video. That WA lens is almost too wide, but its cool all the same. Thanks for posting:msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 9, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> "WAIT!" :waaaht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all I think you have me confused with somebody named Dan. Secondly I am still trying to figure out if Ace is crazy or I am just a puss. Thirdly yer a puss.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 9, 2011)

treemandan said:


> First of all I think you have me confused with somebody named Dan. Secondly I am still trying to figure out if Ace is crazy or I am just a puss. Thirdly yer a puss.



:biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 10, 2011)

How about Clarence then? Consider it. :msp_unsure:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool vid ACE, love the song, written for Jeb Corliss, the flying man. Listen to the words, Jeb, aside from being fearless, he also has severe ADD. For those who have not seen this

Jeb Corliss " Grinding The Crack" - YouTube


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 31, 2011)

:wave:

Just would like to thank you, ArboristSite for the support through out 2011, hope you have a happy and safe new year!!! :msp_thumbsup:
Looking forward to see what's coming up next in 2012.

Cheers to 2011
ACE


----------



## AceTreeMaster (May 12, 2012)

*New Tree Removal 2 video*

Long time between video's, but finally i have one ready:msp_thumbsup:

check it out, more action head cam in this one!!!! 

Tree Removal 2 Stihl 088 Chainsaws Ace Tree Rigging Techniques - YouTube

Cheers
ACE


----------



## Rickytree (May 13, 2012)

Great Vid! Non stop action. Love the chasing the shadow part that was about the third the was in the video. You make me realize I need to use my head cam more often and work on my production skills.... Big Time!


----------



## MackenzieTree (May 22, 2012)

Badass Ace


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas all, 
Hope you have a safe and a happy new Year.
Cheers ACE

PS, Ok, one last quick video for 2012.


Slow Motion Tree Work with Husqvarna chain saw Ace Tree - YouTube


----------



## squad143 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice job on the editing.

Merry Christmas to you as well.

Cheers to a safe 2013.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Apr 17, 2013)

*Ace Tree Check this OUT*

Hi Arb's


You MUST CHECK this one out!!!:msp_drool:

Ace Tree Promo - The best tree video in the world! - YouTube

Cheers 
ACE


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi ArboristSite this should get you moving today. Cheers.


----------

